
Elixir School - lobo_tuerto
https://elixirschool.com/en/
======
mabufo
Can anyone actually explain to me the _exact_ differences between Elixir and
Erlang?

What does Elixir offer me that Erlang does not on a LANGUAGE level?

~~~
Jedi72
The ecosystem is miles ahead. I started with Erlang and I've never thought the
syntax of Elixir was any better, but the developer experience of getting a
basic web-app up and running using Phoenix compared to say cowboy or yaws is
10x better

